# last 7 days trans activity missing ending 19/11/17 in perth wa



## UBERSOULA (Nov 19, 2017)

I need to email last 7 days trans activity but the last period ending 19/11/17 is missing can anyone tell me how to find them, how to upload & attach to an email. This is urgent as I had an accident last night & insurance co need it asap


----------



## lespaul (May 19, 2017)

It happens during the pay run. Check again tomorrow.


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

UBERSOULA said:


> I need to email last 7 days trans activity but the last period ending 19/11/17 is missing can anyone tell me how to find them, how to upload & attach to an email. This is urgent as I had an accident last night & insurance co need it asap


I hope no one was hurt.


----------

